# How to convert a charcoal smoker to electric?



## wwdragon (May 3, 2013)

Hey all, I have a vertical water pan charcoal smoker and am wondering how to convert it ti electric. I have only started to smoke but I see myself doing this all summer and the lump coal I use will really add up. So is there a way to convert it to electric? This is the smoker I have http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...13P/Master+Chef+Vertical+Smoker.jsp?locale=en, someone told me I can do this but didn't say how. I LOVE the coal flavour but the price will kill me heh

Barry


----------



## fwismoker (May 3, 2013)

Blasphemy imo,   Get a better smoker...either build a UDS or pony up for a WSM. 

You don't have to sacrifice  flavor for efficiency ...you would if you went electric.   Rubs and brines can only take you so far, real wood and charcoal take you the rest of the way.


----------



## wwdragon (May 3, 2013)

I thought as much, and to be honest this little smoker is amazing, the food that come out of it is awesome. I might have to find a place that sells Royal Oak lump in bulk lol

Barry


----------



## fwismoker (May 3, 2013)

wwdragon said:


> I thought as much, and to be honest this little smoker is amazing, the food that come out of it is awesome. I might have to find a place that sells Royal Oak lump in bulk lol
> 
> Barry


Menards, has Royal Oak for 4.99 for an 8 lb. bag.   Keep enjoying your smoker and work on a UDS...you won't be disappointed.


----------



## dward51 (May 3, 2013)

If you are convinced you need to go electric, measure the charcoal chamber and see if the Brinkmann 1,500 watt element will fit.  You can also buy a pre-made PID controller from Auberins or get the parts and make your own. Add one of Todd's pellet smoker trays or tubes and you are good to go. I think this element is 15 1/2" in diameter.

Here is the Brinkmann element I'm talking about













images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRHJPZBC6ds4YyJLXmaT2K1f7GCE1X_9



__ dward51
__ May 3, 2013


----------



## wwdragon (May 4, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Menards, has Royal Oak for 4.99 for an 8 lb. bag.   Keep enjoying your smoker and work on a UDS...you won't be disappointed.


What's a Menards and where is it? I am in Montreal Quebec :)


----------



## fwismoker (May 4, 2013)

wwdragon said:


> What's a Menards and where is it? I am in Montreal Quebec :)


Oh, didn't know that's where you were.  Menards is a popular home improvement store down here in the lower 48.


----------

